#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Matlab in Quality Assurance Sciences PDF

## dcisneros

Matlab in Quality Assurance Sciences


L. Burstein
Woodhead* 2015

MATLAB in Quality Assurance Sciences fills a gap in the highly topical field of quality assurance (QA). It is a compact guide for students* engineers* and scientists in this field. It concentrates on MATLAB fundamentals with examples of application to a wide range of current problems from general* nano and bio-technology* and statistical control* to ******** and industrial management. Examples cover both the school and advanced level; comprising calculations of total quality management* six sigma* time series* process improvement* metrology* quality control* human factors in quality assurance* measurement and testing techniques* quality project and function management* and customer satisfaction.

This book covers key topics* including: the basics of software with examples; graphics and representations; numerical computation* scripts and functions for QA calculations; ODE and PDEPE solvers applied to QA problems; curve fitting and time series tool interfaces in calculations of quality; and statistics calculations applied to quality testing.

PDF | English | 13 MB

*link:*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if you like it* buy it!See More: Matlab in Quality Assurance Sciences PDF

----------

